# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  the pc was hanged during start up using usual mode.

## ain jamal

help me.

----------


## Rene-gad

Close/unload all the programs excepted AVZ and Internet Explorer 

Switch off:
- Antivirus and and, if you have - Firewall.
- System Restore


- Execute following script  in Manual Healing


```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 QuarantineFile('C:\Windows\system32\win5878.dll','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Windows\system32\RVHOST.exe','');
 DelBHO('{52CEB8D0-5812-406E-B631-C870D38766C1}');
 DelBHO('{52CEB8D1-5812-406E-B631-C870D38766C1}');
 QuarantineFile('C:\ProgramData\62dbe01\CU62db.exe','');
 DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\RVHOST.exe');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_USERS','S-1-5-21-3550015388-4102736604-355011309-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','Yahoo Messengger');
 DeleteFile('C:\ProgramData\62dbe01\CU62db.exe');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_USERS','S-1-5-21-3550015388-4102736604-355011309-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','CleanUp Antivirus');
 DeleteFile('C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\m3SrchMn.exe');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE','Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','My Web Search Bar Search Scope Monitor');
 DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\win5878.dll');
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

After reboot:
- Execute following script in Manual Healing


```
begin
CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');    
end.
```

- Upload the C:\quarantine.zip here: http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus_eng.php?tid=83165
- Repeat a log file.
- Attach a new log to your new post..

----------

